# Startseite "fastsearch.cc wirkungsvoll vom Computer entfernen



## remuen (1. Dezember 2003)

*Hijacker: Lästige PopUps loswerden!*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Die definitive Lösung zur Behebung dieses Problems findest Du in meinem Beitrag vom 04.12.2003 weiter unten!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo zusammen

Vor ein paar Tagen hat sich auf meinem Geschäfts-PC ein Programm eingenistet, das meine Startseite im IE 6.0 auf http://fastsearch.cc geändert hat. Die konnte ich erst nach zweimaligem Durchforsten der Registry wieder auf die gewünschte Adresse setzten. Die Registry scheint nun auf jedenfall clean zu sein.

Trotzdem erscheint immer dann, wenn ich bestimmte Links auf gewissen Seiten anklicke, ein -PopUp-Fenster (z.B. mit der Adresse http://fastsearch.cc/top2.html). So beispielsweise auch dann, wenn ich eine bestimmte Seite meiner eigenen Website anklicke. Diese Seite ist jedoch sicher sauber, da auf anderen PC's nichts dergleichen passiert und ich sie natürlich gründlich kontrolliert habe.

Ach ja, auch AdAware und Norton Antivirus haben auf meinem PC nichts Verdächtiges gefunden. 

Wer weiss, wo sich dieses Sch**programm eingenistet hat und wie ich es wieder los werde

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe

Gruss
René


----------



## Free Faq (1. Dezember 2003)

Hast auch die Starteinträge in der Registrie angeguckt?
Suche mal nach Dateien, die in letzter Zeit geändert wurden, seid dem du das Problem hast.

PS: Lol die Kirche kenn ich doch aus deine Sig  
Kennst doch sicher die Familie "Free"-Willie


----------



## remuen (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Free Faq



> *Hast auch die Starteinträge in der Registrie angeguckt?
> Suche mal nach Dateien, die in letzter Zeit geändert wurden, seid dem du das Problem hast.*



Die Registry ist von vorna nach hinten und von hinten nach vorne durchsucht. Etwas Verdächtiges hab ich hier leider nicht mehr gefunden, höchstens noch Dinge, die ich nicht weiss, was sie sollen  



> *PS: Lol die Kirche kenn ich doch aus deine Sig
> Kennst doch sicher die Familie "Free"-Willie  *



Free Willie kenn ich als Film ... ansonsten seh ich ich Moment den Zusammenhang nicht. Bin nach dem harten Arbeitstag wohl etwas zu müde. Hilfst Du mir auf die Sprünge?:-( 

Gruss
René


----------



## Free Faq (1. Dezember 2003)

Nach neuen Dateien gesucht?
Hatte auch schonmal son "ungebetenen" Gast.
Cursorcomet oder so hies das Drecksding.
Irgendwie bin ich es losgeworden, allerdings is das schon soo lang her, das ich es nicht mehr genau weiss.


----------



## Daxi (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

Es gibt für den IE etliche Sachen, die sich einbinden lassen...
So z.B. auch ein Text-Highlighter. Der arbeitet über eine HTML-Datei, in der ein Script ist.
Dann erscheint im Kontextmenü ein eintrag "highlight text" oder so...

Ich würde tippen, dass dein Problem hier zu suchen ist. Das wird auch nur ein dämliches JavaScript sein, dass dann halt ein Popup macht, wenn ein Event ausgeführt wird. Bei dir halt ein Klick auf einen Link...

Hasb mich mal auf die Suche gemacht, und bin fündig geworden:
http://www.overseasky.net/myie2/forum_new/forum_posts.asp?TID=5883&PN=1
Das ist das Teil für einen Text-Highlighter...

Ich hoffe, dass dich das etwas auf die richtige Fährte bringt...


----------



## remuen (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Free Faq und Daxi

Danke für Eure Tipps.

Leider hat sich in der Zwischenzeit die Startseite schon wieder auf http://fastsearch.cc/ydtfs/ (ein amerikanischer Webkatalog) eingestellt und alle Einträge in der Registry wieder auf diese Adresse geändert ....  

Free Faq:
Ich hab in dieser Richtung leider auch nichts gefunden

Daxi:
Ich hab diese Tipps auch mal angeschaut und entsprechend gesucht. Leider genauso erfolglos wie alles andere. Da findet sich einfach keine Datei, die einen in irgendeiner Form passenden String enthielte - und sowieso keine htm/html-Datei. (ich hab alle neueren Files nach Inhalten gecheckt)

Weiss sonst noch jemand, wo sich das Ding verstecken könnte?

Gruss
René


----------



## Free Faq (2. Dezember 2003)

So nebenbei: den IE find ich persöhnlich doof 
Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach Mozilla oder Opera? Netscape würde ich abraten. Du als Webdesiger weisst sicher, was ich meine 
Hast du mal über dieses Problem gegoogelt?
Es gibt doch sicher auch andere Leute mit dem gleichen Problem.

Bist du sicher, das du ALLE Startmöglichkeiten gecheckt hast? Einige Programme nisten sich auch im gleichen Eintrag wie die Shell (Explorer) ein.

Im Hintergrund kennst du auch alle Programme die laufen? Besorg dir mal das Programm:
http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/procexp.shtml
Ist glaub Freeware. Der zeigt dir einiges mehr an, als der Taskmanager!

Das das Programm sich in einem anderen Programm eingenistet hat bezweifle ich, wäre aber dennoch möglich. Hat sich seid deinem Problem keine Exe-Datei oder so verändert?


----------



## Lord-Lance (2. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir das noch weiter.

Klick ...


----------



## remuen (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Lord-Lance



> *Vielleicht hilft dir das noch weiter.*



Das hat es! Ich habe damit das Programm Spybot Search & Destroy gefunden und dieses wiederum fand zwei Einträge von solchen HiJackern in der Registry, die weder ich noch AdAware fanden. 

Ich habe sie entfernt und siehe da, die lästigen PopUps sind weg! Mal sehen, wie's morgen nach dem Starten des PC aussieht - auf jeden Fall auf's Vorstellen der Systemzeit reagiert momentan nichts mehr negativ ...

Vielen Dank und Gruss

René


----------



## remuen (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Free-Faq

Wie du meinen vorherigen Posting (Antwort an Lord-Lance) entnehmen kannst, habe ich mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit diesen HiJacker gefunden. Die Einträge in der Registry waren so gut getarnt, dass ich sie (und auch AdAware mit neuestem Update) nicht gefunden habe. Auch bei den verschiedenen Prozessen hatte ich nichts Verdächtiges entdeckt ...

Apropos googeln: Logo hab ich auch gegoogelt, aber anscheinend nicht ganz die richtigen Suchbegriffe benutzt - auf jeden Fall bin ich nicht fündig geworden (bevor ich in ein Forum gelange, versuche ich immer erst mal die Lösung selbst zu finden  )

Warum den IE? 
Nun, da gibt es gewisse Sachzwänge wie z.B. Vorschriften und Kontrollen in der Firma - und dann gibt's auch noch gewisse Programme auf unserem Intranet, die nur mit dem IE laufen   

Aber auch sonst würde ich den IE auch (aber natürlich nicht ausschliesslich) verwenden, denn immerhin benutzen weit über 90% der Besucher meiner Website den IE. Also muss ich meine Site wohl oder übel auf dieses Unsicherheitsprogramm optimieren. Privat benutze ich jedoch meist den Firebird oder den Opera.

Auch Dir vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung   

Gruss
René


----------



## remuen (4. Dezember 2003)

*Die Lösung!*

Hallo 

Hier noch der hoffentlich letzte und abschliessende Tipp:

Der Hijacker hat sich gestern nach 24 Stunden resp. Datumswechsel wie befürchtet wieder bemerkbar gemacht. Nach einigem weiteren Suchen und Rumfragen habe ich den nun hoffentlich alles entscheidenden Tipp erhalten: 

Mit dem Mini-Tool *Cool Web Shredder* fand ich gestern dieses lästige Ding innert Sekunden und konnte es sofort entfernen. Diesmal bin ich mir über den Erfolg fast 100%ig sicher, denn der Hijacker hat sich heute nach dem Datumswechsel nicht wieder bemerkbar gemacht.

Gruss

René


----------



## remuen (3. Januar 2004)

*Bestätigung*

Hallo zusammen

Ich will hier nur nochmals bestätigen, dass ich mit dem *Cool Web Shredder* den Hijacker definitiv und unwiderruflich los geworden bin. 

Ich habe verschiedene Reaktionen von Lesern dieses Threads per Email (einmal sogar ins GB meiner Website) erhalten, die alle mit einem ähnlichen Problem kämpften und die diese vermaledeiten Dinger (sie gehören ja auch in die Kategorie Malware) mit dem *Cool Web Shredder* entfernen konnten. 

Der Thread verdient es daher, nochmals ins Rampenlicht gerückt zu werden   , denn alle anderen Mittel und Wege sind - wie mir meine unfreiwilligen Leidensgenossen ebenfalls bestätigten - ziemlich zeitraubend, nervtötend und ohnehin fast aussichtslos.

Ach ja, und damit's nicht zu sehr nach Eigenlob aussieht: Auch ich habe nur durch einen Tipp eines Bekannten von diesem Cool Web Shredder erfahren.

Also, auf in den Kampf gegen die Hijacker mit dem *Cool Web Shredder*!

Gruss
René


----------



## Amethyst (4. April 2004)

Danke für die Info, besser ein Tool zuviel als eins zuwenig auf dem Rechner ;-))
 Mein Computer war zwar clean, aber wer weiß, wie lange das so ist ;-))

Gruß in die Schweiz

Amethyst


----------



## remuen (4. April 2004)

Hallo Amethyst

[Danke für den Gruss und den GB-Eintrag. Hab noch eine Ergänzung zu Deiner
Signaturzeile "Nur wer fragt, bringt sich selbst und andere weiter":

Wer fragt, erscheint dumm - wer nicht fragt, bleibt dumm!

Liebe Grüsse

René


----------



## eldir (14. April 2004)

*http://your-search.cc/ als startseite*

Hallo,

habe eure Beitraege zur Lösung des Problems verfolgt und cwshredder runtergeladen. 

Leider kriege ich folgende Fehlermeldung nach der Extrahierung des Programms beim Versuch es laufen zu lassen:  DLL-Datei msvbvm60.dll wurde nicht gefunden.
 

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da machen kann?

Schoenen gruss, Eldir


----------



## Amethyst (14. April 2004)

Hallo Eldir,

vielleicht war der Download nicht ok. Ich habe das Programm runtergeladen und auch an einen Bekannten weitergegeben, der hat es installier und der CWS hat noch einiges gefunden, was mit anderen Programmen wie spybot und adaware nicht zu finden und zu elminieren war.

Lade es doch noch einmal runter und wenn es wieder nicht funktioniert, schicke ich es Dir gern per mail, das Programm ist sehr klein und ohne weiteres in eine Mail zu packen, wenn es anders nicht geht.

Gruß

Amethyst

@remuen
netter Zusatz ;-)) danke, aber die Signatur ist so schon lang genug ;-)) Ich mag übrigens die Schweiz sehr ;-))


----------



## eldir (14. April 2004)

*startseite*

Hi Amethyst,

dank dir fuer deine Hilfe. Hab den Download ueberprueft, war aber alles ok. Hab mir die fehlende dll aus dem Netz gezogen. Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele Leute die noch so gesucht haben....

Endlich hab ich meine Startseite wieder, hab schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt!

 

Schoenen Tag noch, Eldir


----------

